# First Show Ever (results!)



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

How exciting! i just had my first show on may 23rd. and I went into it thinking me and my mare wern't going to even place. and we got a first, 3 seconds, and a third. and We won Reserved champion, and got a trophy.

I cant wait til the next show either!!!!

Congrats though! Showing is really SO much fun!
cant wait to see the pictures!!!!


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

Hmm let's see! lol I'm trying to remember

It was a really small show but it was totally worth the time for diamon!

Hunt seat 12 and under- We did ok. Got the wrong lead once, but quickly changed it.lol. I came 3rd out of 4

Hunt Seat eq 12 and under-Diamon was acting up badly in this class, but i rode him through it. Came 4th out of 4.lol

Open hunt seat- We did awesome in this class, but didn't even place due to politics which are very bad there. The judges had already made up their mind before the class. 

Hunter hack cross rails(18 inch jumps)- We did really awesome in this class. The jumps were small but it was for experience. We compleytely bombed the class and came 1st out of 4. It was Diamon's 1st blue ribbon!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job!! D likes to back with a slight curve as well. We have been working on it and he is getting better  That is awesome about your eq class!! D & I have never been one for the Under saddle classes because he is not the best mover on the planet but he's not too shabby either . ONce again great job and congrates!!


----------

